# Tausch Alulenker gegen Carbonlenker - was beachten???



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

bin gerade dabei mein Fully ein bißchen "abzuspecken", weils mit über 13 kg doch recht schwer ist (wozu die absenkbare Sattelstütze auch gut mit beigetragen hat ).

Nun möchte ich gerne den originalen Rotwild Alulenker gegen einen weitaus leichteren Carbon Riser Lenker austauschen. 
Meine Frage nun an euch, die evtl schon Carbonteile an ihren Bikes verbaut haben (ich nämlich noch nicht):
Was muss ich genau beachten, z.B. die angegebenen Drehmomente von Bremse, Schalthebel, Schraubgriffen, Vorbau - sollte ich die angegebenen Drehmomente etwas geringer halten, damit ich nix "kaputt mache"? Tipp??
An einen Alu-Vorbau kann ich doch problemlos einen Carbonlenker montieren oder sollte der Vorbau aus dem gleichen Material sein?

Wäre super, wenn ihr ein paar Tipps hättet, weil ich mir echt unsicher bin was ich beim Wechsel bzw. montieren beachten sollte 


Danke - Silvermoon


----------



## Toolkid (12. Juli 2011)

Es gibt einige Vorbauten die "geeigneter" für Carbonlenker sind, da alle Kanten die mit dem Lenker Kontakt haben könnten abgerundet sind (reduzierte Kerbwirkung).
Ansonsten sind die meisten Carbonlenker nicht für die Verwendung von Barends ausgelegt (Barplugs können helfen, machen aber den Lenker wieder schwerer).
Anzugsmomente beachten -> Dremo verwenden
Carbonmontage-Paste verhindert Rutschen/Verdrehen, trotz niedrigerem Anzugsmoment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Episch (12. Juli 2011)

Servus,

die Drehmomente sind wichtig: guter Drehmomentschlüssel! Ansonsten einfach mal in den technischen Daten der Hersteller nachlesen.

Nur: "speckst" du damit tatsächlich an der bestmöglichen Stelle am Bike ab? Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem und bin nach dem Kosten/Gewichtsfaktor vorgegangen. Am effizientesten ist erst einmal der LRS und Reifen, wenn du keinen leichten drauf haben solltest. Dort sind mal schnell 500 Gramm möglich, weil selbst die Marken-Hersteller an ihren teuren Bikes genau dort oft schweren und billigen Schrott verbauen. Dann kommt die Kurbel, Pedale (!!), Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe. So ungefähr in der Reihenfolge. Richtig schwer sind auch Gabeln. Aber das alles ist natürlich eine Kostenfrage. 

13 Kilo für ein AM halte ich für sackschwer. Mein Stumpjumper war ähnlich schwer. Mittlerweile habe ich es auf 11,3 Kilo runter. Allerdings auch mit sehr leichten Anbauteilen wie Scandium-Lenker und -Sattelstütze. Scöne leichte Magnesium-Flats, die sogar noch leichter als die XT-Clickies sind, usw. Für eine 90-Kilo-Person wäre das nichts. Aber davon gehe ich jetzt erst mal nicht aus ;-)

Fazit: ein teurer Carbon-Lenker, um vielleicht 50 Gramm einzusparen, ist erst mal fürs Gesamtkonzept nicht optimal.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Das zulässige Drehmoment sollte vom Hersteller spezifiziert sein. Sprich, irgendwo in einer Anleitung oder sogar aufgedruckt auf dem Lenker selbst.

Aluvorbau geht problemlos mit Carbonlenker. Carbonvorbau braucht's nicht, und halte ich persönlich eh für Quatsch, da oft nicht leichter und wenn doch könnte es Probleme mit der Steifigkeit geben. 

Wie Toolkid schon sagte, am besten mit Carbon-Montagepaste montieren.

Ich würde einem Carbon-Lenker nur einen Vierschrauben-Vorbau "zumuten". Bei Vorbauten mit nur 2 Schrauben (ja, das gibt's noch, wenn auch selten), werden die Kräfte nicht gleichmäßig genug über den Klemmbereich verteilt. 

Barends gehen schon auf Carbon-Lenkern. Allerdings muss man aufpassen welche Barends man nimmt. Die Tune-Barends gehen z.B. nicht, da sie nur an einem ganz kleinen "Rand" am Lenker klemmen. Sollte widerum auch irgendwo beim Hersteller zu finden sein, ob die Barends Carbonlenker-tauglich sind. 

Welchen Vorbau hast du denn, und welchen Lenker hast du dir ausgeguckt?


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Episch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die Drehmomente sind wichtig: guter Drehmomentschlüssel! Ansonsten einfach mal in den technischen Daten der Hersteller nachlesen.
> 
> ...



du hast sicher nicht ganz Unrecht mit deiner Auflistung... allerdings hast du dabei doch ein bisschen die Kosten unterschlagen, und auch den Gedanken an die Funktion.

Was nutzt es z.b. Magnesium-Flats zu montieren, wenn man Klickies fahren will... oder leichte Eggbeater anzuschrauben, wenn man den Klickmechanismus nicht mag?
Was bringt es, Leichtbau-Reifen aufzuziehen, wenn danach der Grip flöten geht und man ständig Platten hat?
Warum eine leichtere Gabel anschaffen, wenn man mit der "alten" zufrieden ist, und eine neue gleich einen Krater ins Budget reißt?
Warum mit einem leichten Sattel experimentieren, wenn man mit dem alten zufrieden ist, und so gefahr läuft, dass der neue nicht passt?
... 
etc...
etc...

So ein Lenker ist sicher unter Anderem noch eins der unkritischsten Teile, die man tauschen kann, und kann je nachdem was vorher verbaut war schon mal bis zu 100g bringen 

LRS tauschen wäre sicher je nachdem was jetzt dran ist auch super... allerdings eben schon wieder u.U. ziemlich teuer!


----------



## Episch (12. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> du hast sicher nicht ganz Unrecht mit deiner Auflistung... allerdings hast du dabei doch ein bisschen die Kosten unterschlagen, und auch den Gedanken an die Funktion.


 
Es versteht sich doch von selbst, dass ich das nicht alles in einem Post unterbringen kann und möchte. Für mein Konzept habe ich mehrere Woche gebraucht, um die nach meinem Bedarf und Geldbeutel bestmögliche Lösung zu finden.

Ich möchte einfach nur darauf hinweisen, dass es bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, schnell und wirtschaftlicher Gewicht einzusparen, als mal eben einen evtl. teuren Carbon-Lenker zu montieren. Übrigens gibt es zig Beispiele, bei denen Carbon-Lenker schwerer als gute Alu-Lenker sind. Als allererstes würde ich übrigens die sackschwere, automatisch absenkbare Sattelstütze aussortieren, bevor ich überhaupt weiter darüber nachdenke. 

Ein Beispiel zu den Reifen: ich fuhr immer die Fat Albert in 2.4 auf meinem alten Mavic-LRS. Den habe ich gegen einen leichten, aber stabilen DT-LRS mit einer DT 240er getauscht. Darauf ziehe ich den Nobby Nick in 2.2, Snakeskin, aber ohne Evo. Sehr hohe Gewichts-Ersparnis, aber dennoch kein Leichtbau-LRS, zu einem äußerst günstigen Kosten/Gewichts-Ersparnis-Faktor. Wie gesagt: kein Leichtbau, aber trotzdem hohe Gewichst-Ersparnis.

Und was einen so richtig ankäsen kann: man gibt viel Geld für Marken-Bikes wie Rotwild, Specialized etc aus. Wenn man sie an die Waage hängt, kommt der erste Schlag. Der zweite folgt, wenn man einfach mal einen Blick auf Naben, Kurbeln, Anbauparts wirft. Dann weiß man, was man so die Berge hochschleppt.


----------



## mtbbee (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn Kosten nicht die oberste Prio haben:

Schmolke LowRiser TLO - wiegt ca. 110g (ohne Barend - sieht eh komisch aus am LowRiser) und einen neuen Syntace Vorbau F109 mit Titanschrauben ca. 100g je nach Länge. Alles in Allem 300 Euro

Ich selbst fahre F99 mit Ax Poseidon Flatbar mit BarEnds 

Syntace Vorbauten, KCNC und Extralite passen wunderbar mit Carbonlenkern zusammen. 

Alles schön mit Carbon MontagePaste (Lenker 4Nm), Barends 1.5NM, Schalteinheit ca. 2NM so dass sie sich nicht verdrehen aber bei Sturz verdrehen können.

P.S. und ich würde nicht mit NoName China Ware experimentieren, sondern auf Bewährtes zurück greifen , ggf. noch gebraucht wenn man weiß woher die Teile sind.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Episch schrieb:


> Als allererstes würde ich übrigens die sackschwere, automatisch absenkbare Sattelstütze aussortieren, bevor ich überhaupt weiter darüber nachdenke.
> .



Wobei hier wieder die Frage nach der Funktion kommt. Im Mittelgebirge kann so eine automatische Sattelstütze mehr Geschwindigkeit und Spaß bringen, als das halbe kg Zusatzgewicht schadet 
Und wenn ich's recht verstanden habe, hat @Silvermoon sich die erst letztens gekauft und mag sie sehr, da wird sie sie ja wohl nicht gleich wieder rausschmeißen... 

außerdem: schlechte Carbon-Lenker mit guten Alu-Lenkern zu vergleichen ist nicht fair! 
Daher ja auch meine Frage nach dem jetzt verbauten und dem geplanten Lenker


----------



## Episch (12. Juli 2011)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Schmolke LowRiser TLO - wiegt ca. 110g (ohne Barend - sieht eh komisch aus am LowRiser) und einen neuen Syntace Vorbau F109 mit Titanschrauben ca. 100g je nach LÃ¤nge. Alles in Allem 300 Euro


 
Das ist doch ein super Beispiel. Einfach mal gegenrechnen, wieviel man fÃ¼r 300,- an Gewicht einspart. 

Ohne jetzt lange gesucht zu haben, gibt es hier fÃ¼r 200,- ein VR, also fÃ¼r 100,- â¬ mehr einenen kompletten DT-LRS. Und auch hier bitte mal gegenrechen. 

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ig3=Laufrads%c3%a4tze&ig2=DT-Swiss+Laufrads%c3%a4tze&ig1=MTB+Disk+Laufrads%c3%a4tze&desc1=DT+Swiss+240S+Supercomp+6-Loch&ig3id=9&ig2id=6&ig1id=108&iid=8218&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


@skylla: mir ist schon klar, dass das alles nicht dem entsprechen muss, was die Posterin will.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Episch schrieb:


> @skylla: mir ist schon klar, dass das alles nicht dem entsprechen muss, was die Posterin will.



drum ist mir nicht klar, warum du hier immer neue Teile "in die Waagschale"  schmeißt...

Die TE wollte ja schließlich nur wissen, was man bei der Montage beachten sollte? 
Ob und wieviel Sinn es macht andere Teile zu tauschen und ob sie das will und ob sie die Kohle dafür ausgeben will würde ich ihr mal selbst zutrauen, zu beurteilen


----------



## Episch (12. Juli 2011)

@skylla: bist du wirklich sicher, dass man dann mit einem Carbon-Lenker anfängt und die Sattelstütze dran lässt? Bei 13 Kilo? 

Wir sollten es der TE überlassen, was sie an Tipps mit nimmt und was nicht. Sie wird ja hoffentlich nicht direkt Hasspickel bekommen, wenn mal hier ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag gepostet wird. Auch wenn er nur von einem Mann kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (12. Juli 2011)

@Silvermoon,

jetzt lass uns doch nicht so lange warten  

Welchen Lenker in welcher Ausführung hast Du denn geplant und welcher Vorbau ist derzeit verbaut ?


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2011)

@Episch

... was die sackschwere absenkbare Sattelstütze betrifft (wie du das so schön zu formulieren pflegtest) werde ich die *sicherlich nicht aussortieren.*
Ich möchte mit dem Fully Spaß haben und die absenkbare Sattelstütze erweitert mir diesen erheblich (mag dieses lästige anhalten-Stütze rein- fahren-anhalten-Stütze wieder hoch- Gedöns nicht).
Aber das war mir klar, dass diese was schwerer sind wie normale Stützen.

Es geht mir auch nicht um willenlosen Leichtbau, der Unsummen an Geld verschlucken kann. Sondern es geht mir um machbare Dinge, die ich bezahlen kann und die in meinen Augen noch sinnvoll sind. Bin kein Leichtbau-Fetichist  Ich will doch kein Twiggy-Bike  
Und ja, ich gebe dir Recht, selbst große Markenhersteller (egal welcher) verbauen immer noch viel Mist, aber so ist das nun mal.


Vielleicht hätte ich anfangs erwähnen sollen, dass ich bereits die original Laufräder DT Swiss 1900 gegen einen American Classic LRS, der an meinem alten HT verbaut war, austauschen werde. Ebenso die Nobby Nic gegen Rocket Ron Evo, auch der schwere Sattel gegen einen Leichteren (auf dem ich auch gut sitzen kann) und auch die original Sattelschnellspannerklemme weicht einer leichteren Schelle (warte noch auf mein Päckchen). Also, ist bzw. wäre der nächste denkbare Schritt für mich der Lenker, den man gegebenenfalls noch austauschen könnte. So weit bin ich inzwischen schon...Fange also nicht beim Lenker an ...
Die Gabel gegen eine Leichtere, oder statt der normalen Bremshebel Carbonhebel, oder gar ne sackteure Kurbelgarnitur usw. kommt für nicht in Frage.oder Magnesiumflats.... ich fahr lieber Klick...
Das dazu....

Ok, das mit der Carbon-Montagepaste wusste ich.

@ scylla und mtbbee:
Der Vorbau hat 4 Schrauben. Was die Auswahl des Lenkers betrifft bin ich noch relativ offen, z.B. diesen hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...n-EC70-XC-Carbon-Lenker-schwarz-Mod-2011.html hatte ich schon mal mir in die engere Auswahl gelegt. Vorbau wollte ich, wenns nicht notwendig ist, nicht tauschen.
Barends habe ich ja nicht in dem Sinne, sondern ich habe diese Ergon Griffe hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc88dfb22050e843158b5dd055f319cf2/s/Ergon-Griffe-GA1.html, die am Ende so ne Aluklemmung haben. Das könnte also auch problematisch werden?

Ach ja, es ist ein Rotwild S 120 Vorbau und der B 220 Riser Lenker von Rotwild - alles Orschinal halt
Sorry, dass dies hier alles was länger gedauert hatte...


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Barends habe ich ja nicht in dem Sinne, sondern ich habe diese Ergon Griffe hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc88dfb22050e843158b5dd055f319cf2/s/Ergon-Griffe-GA1.html, die am Ende so ne Aluklemmung haben. Das könnte also auch problematisch werden?



sind laut Hersteller freigegeben für Montage auf Carbon-Lenkern!
http://www.ergon-bike.com/-download/ga1-manual.pdf

Vorbau sollte auch gehen, und ist eh schon recht leicht. 

(PS: einen gebrauchten Easton Monkeylite Carbon Lenker hab ich auch noch über )


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2011)

Danke dir! Habs grad gelesen, dass das kein Problem ist mit den Griffen - super! Hab nämlich die Montageanleitung schon weggeschmissen (O;

Ja, kannste mir mal ein Bild und ein paar Details zu deinem Lenker schicken, den du über hast? Vielleicht wäre der ja auch was...


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

schick mir am besten ne PN mit deiner E-Mail Adresse (über Forums-EMail kann ich keinen Anhang schicken), dann knipse ich heute abend mal.


----------



## bluenabu (12. Juli 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/24808?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


sehr schöner lenker und bezahlbarpositif auch der flex-effeckt,den man spürt und der die hände und gelenke weiter entlastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2011)

Danke bluenabu für den Tipp!


----------



## bluenabu (12. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Danke bluenabu für den Tipp!



und höre nicht auf das geschwafel der anderen ist dein bike


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> schick mir am besten ne PN mit deiner E-Mail Adresse (über Forums-EMail kann ich keinen Anhang schicken), dann knipse ich heute abend mal.



... hast ne PN


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

... angekommen


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2011)

bluenabu schrieb:


> und höre nicht auf das geschwafel der anderen ist dein bike



... damit hab ich jetzt kein Problem


----------



## at021971 (12. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...Barends habe ich ja nicht in dem Sinne, sondern ich habe diese Ergon Griffe hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc88dfb22050e843158b5dd055f319cf2/s/Ergon-Griffe-GA1.html, die am Ende so ne Aluklemmung haben. Das könnte also auch problematisch werden?
> 
> Ach ja, es ist ein Rotwild S 120 Vorbau und der B 220 Riser Lenker von Rotwild - alles Orschinal halt
> Sorry, dass dies hier alles was länger gedauert hatte...


 
Die Ergon GA1 vertragen sich trotz der Klemmung sehr gut mit Carbonlenkern. Ich habe sie jeweils am Rotwild B120 Carbon Falt Bar und B160 Carbon Low Rizer verbaut. Beide Lenker stecken zudem in einem S120 Vorbau von Rotwild. Auch das ohne Probleme. Leider gibt es die Rotwild Carbon Lenker nicht mehr, denn sie würden sehr gut zu Deinem Bike passen.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, hätte bestimmt gut gepasst.

Mal schaun, was scylla fürn nen Lenker anzubieten hätte.
Ansonsten fand ich den Easton EC 70 XC Carbon Lenker von Hibike nicht schlecht und auch der Preis wäre akzeptabel.
Heute ist auch mein Päckchen mit dem "Diätprogramm" endlich gekommen. Aber ich kann erst morgen alles tauschen, weil mein Fully noch bei seiner Erstinspektion ist und dabei werden, auf Kulanz des Händlers, auch die Formula Bremsscheiben gegen XT-Scheiben ausgetauscht. Ich zitiere den Fachhändler " Ich sammel echt mal alle ausgetauschten Scheiben und werf sie denen um die Ohren!!!" Altbekanntes Problem eben (O;


----------



## Jierdan (17. November 2014)

bluenabu schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/24808?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
> 
> 
> sehr schöner lenker und bezahlbarpositif auch der flex-effeckt,den man spürt und der die hände und gelenke weiter entlastet.



Welcher Lenker verbarg sich ehemals hinter diesem, nun defekten Link?


----------



## bluenabu (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube das war ein crankbrother idoine 11. Eintrag ist aber auch schon 3 Jahre alt und genaue Bezeichnung ist mir entfallen


----------



## coco777 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auch getauscht, was finanziell im Rahmen zur Gewichtsersparniss steht. Ganz hinten ist dabei eine Sattelstütze. Eine gute Alu Stütze wiegt kaum weniger, als eine bezahlbare Carbon Stütze. Denn die sind richtig teuer, wenn sie ernsthaft Gewicht sparen sollen.

Das Thema Lenker bemisst sich am Gewicht des Originallenkers. Bei meinem HT waren es ziemlich henau 50% Ersparnis, von ca 350 auf ca 175 Gramm. Kaufpreis 69 Euro (HT)

Der Sattel ist an meinen bikes dagegen mit knapp 300 Gramm eher schwer, jeweils ein SQLab 611 active. Aber da (und an den Griffen) spare ich nicht am Gewicht, um mich dann auf Touren zu quälen. Hatte ich erst mit einem leichten Sattel getan, nach 10 km fingen die Schmerzen an....

Mit den SQLABs fahre ich 40 km ohne absitzen, ohne Polster und ohne irgendwelche Schmerzen.

Pedale bringen sicher was, zumal sie rotieren. Gleiches gilt auch für die Kurbel, leider sicherlich eine der teureren Modifikationen. 

Übrigens sind Bremsscheiben auch rotierend ;-) und der Gewichtsunterschied ist gar nicht so klein. Mein Wechsel von SLX auf XT-Icetec hat mich überrascht (Ich wiege alle Teile immer gewohnheitsmäßig). Hab die Differenz nicht mehr im Kopf, aber ich meine die war 3-stellig. Mit Verkauf der SLX und gutem Preis für die neuen, auch ein gutes Verhältnis P/L

Meine RS Reba hat mir nach Tausch (von RS Recon silver) 450 Gramm erspart. Das ist ne Menge. Zumal ich die REBA neu für 240 geschossen hatte und die Recon für 150 verkaufen konnte. Unterm Strich fast ein halbes Kilo für 90 Euro.

Überhaupt nicht lohnend finde ich, Kleinteile durch Carbon-Pendants zu ersetzen, wie die oben erwähnten Carbon-Bremsgriffe oder Carbon-Spacer, Carbon-Klemmen, etc.... da steht Ersparnis an Gewicht in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis!

Der Wechsel auf RocketRon war clever. Der leichteste MTB Reifen, der noch als solcher durchgeht. (OK, der ThunderBurt hinten ginge auch noch) und eine kolossale Veränderung an Rollwiderstand und rotierender Masse bringt. Wer das nicht merkt muss Oberschenkel eines Tom Platz haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

